# Optimum nutrition-free shaker, product guide n sample



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright guys, ithe first 50 people to send an email through the below link get a free shaker and product guide and then will be sent a free whey sample once they are sorted.

http://www.optimumnutritionuk.co.uk/contact.html

amended


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Link doesn't work


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

try again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Done. Thanks Hilly.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Should we put our addresses in the message box? Or wait for reply first?


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Done.

Think I've left a used shaker in my bag after my last trip to the gym 2 days ago so I could do with a new one :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

obviously put ure address guys


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> obviously put ure address guys


Just thought I'd make sure, cheers mate.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

done :thumbup1: reps.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Now im getting a error msg! ("EMPTY REFFERAL ADDRESS") - maybe i can't do it from work

Fvck knows, i give up now! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

b4rmy said:


> Now im getting a error msg! ("EMPTY REFFERAL ADDRESS") - maybe i can't do it from work
> 
> Fvck knows, i give up now! lol


It might be because i filled it in 38 times so maybe they dont have any left?? :laugh:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

done


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers hilly. Reps


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Just got an email form them confirming. nice one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

sent bro, reppage coming your way


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sent, cheers mate, big reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries guys

all the free shakers have gone now however if you still fill one in you will receive a free sample once they are available im told.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Applied


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Applied cheers hilly


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Doh... filled in the form then read shakers gone... still free sample will be nice... cheers Hilly...


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i just filled it in and then saw there all gone, poo


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, recieved this morning.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Got my free shaker today!

Thanks very much


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

got shaker today :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I sent mine in as soon as this was put up but never recieved any e-mail confirming. Did put my e-mail address in aswell.........


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Got the shaker today, cheers Hilly


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

What exactly were you supposed to say in the email then? All I did was write down my address as to be honest it wasn't self explanatory!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

najybomb said:


> What exactly were you supposed to say in the email then? All I did was write down my address as to be honest it wasn't self explanatory!


Im pretty sure its in the 3rd or 4th post telling you exactly what to do.

And cheers Hilly, got my sexeh new shaker today


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yayayayay 

Repped

EDIT: Anyone know who the girl is on that link, im in love :w00t:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Received today thanks, Reps on there way


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Got mine this morning. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

got mine too, nice one, no sample tho!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the samples are not ready yet but should follow once becomes available


----------



## ian1969uk (Feb 5, 2010)

Received today as well, cheers. Look forward to trying the sample.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Got a shaker and I applied after everyone said they were out? So chuffed to bits with that, can't wait for the samples. Product guide is impressive and very well laid out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Got mine yesterday Hilly. Cheers again.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the shaker is awesome .. not like the one lid comes off ..

thanks hilly


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Got yesterday, just the shakes no sample though - the shaker is really good quality so THANKS 

If you send out any samples it would be great to try as im looking for a new whey 

really like the product guide!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no probs guys,

Bosh if you read he thread ive already stated samples are not ready yet but apparantly they will follow


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> no probs guys,
> 
> Bosh if you read he thread ive already stated samples are not ready yet but apparantly they will follow


Aaaah cool mate nice one - ill look forward to it! was just a quick post on a break so didnt have time to read all the new posts

Great work mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a catalogue and free shaker.....no sample which was what I was after really as got shakers falling out of my cupboard didn't really need another one lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

can u still get this?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Email them n see


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

OJay said:


> I got a catalogue and free shaker.....no sample which was what I was after really as got shakers falling out of my cupboard didn't really need another one lol


did you not read my opening post mate ????


----------

